# Sunflower Pollination 2015****



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Be careful of fipronil, that is used a lot on sunflowers and is deadly to bees.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

you may have forgotten about this thread you started a while back about sunflowers:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?299334-Sunflower-pollination&p=1119118#post1119118


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

clyderoad said:


> you may have forgotten about this thread you started a while back about sunflowers:


Clyde, you have an incredible memory!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've heard bad things about sunflowers here in CA to. One guy was offering $160 in almonds if you helped to cover a contract in the sunflowers. This was a couple years ago.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

$60 to pollinate sunflower in CA.

That in itself is makes me question what the heck is up. If its in the "death triangle" a little north of Sacramento I guess I can put your name on the long list of people who went belly up for grubbing in the wrong pig trough.....

If you lose 15 out of every hundred you put in ( low number) as a result falling for this $ trap hows that going to pencil out at almond time after your expenses are deducted?

Take the money and run........ to your shrink.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

lemmje said:


> Clyde, you have an incredible memory!


I wish I did. I bookmarked it then because I had been asked to pollinate sunflowers and knew nothing about that gig.
When I read Ian and Cam's response I claimed ignorance to the farmer about sunflowers and my need to concentrate on honey.
The farmer still grows acres of sunflowers and I hope he doesn't approach me again.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

clyderoad said:


> I wish I did. I bookmarked it then because ....


Shhhh. You coulda gotten away with it.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

There seems to be some variation of bee health when placed on sunflower plantations of different varieties.
I received a call several years back from a grower inquiring if I would like to place hives on his sunflowers.
As soon as I started quoting prices he interrupted and told me that beekeepers have placed bees there in the fall for free, for a good fall build-up and that they did very well on the crop.
I don't pollinate for free so that ended that.
Later I heard from some really great beekeepers relating how happy they were with that arrangement. 
Fast forward to 2013. A seed company that I pollinate for planted 40 acres of sunflowers and they contracted my hives.
What ever type of sunflower they planted was TOTALLY of no interest to honey bees.
You could walk the field for as long as you wanted and you could count the fingers on one hand of how many bees were on the flowers.
Luckily, there were other blooming crops in the area and actually the bees came out looking pretty good.
But what if this crop was planted in the desert or in the "triangle of death" in California?
The bees would have starved.

We adopted a policy at Vanderpool Farms in 2011 that states, "We WILL NOT take bees anywhere, where they come out looking worse than when they were placed." 
This has worked out really well for us.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would get a box of fast crystalizing chrome yellow honey setting next to sunflowers in the seventies in North Dakota. There was no spraying of pesticides (then) at bloom. Someone might be doing it free if there is no downside.


----------



## DmacShack (May 22, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> There seems to be some variation of bee health when placed on sunflower plantations of different varieties.
> I received a call several years back from a grower inquiring if I would like to place hives on his sunflowers.
> As soon as I started quoting prices he interrupted and told me that beekeepers have placed bees there in the fall for free, for a good fall build-up and that they did very well on the crop.
> I don't pollinate for free so that ended that.
> ...


Can you elaborate on what the "triangle of death" is? Curious since I am having pesticide problems in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

DmacShack said:


> Can you elaborate on what the "triangle of death" is? Curious since I am having pesticide problems in my neck of the woods.


That refers to an area north of sacramento that grows a lot of sunflowers for seeds. They spray a lot and many beekeepers who go there for the short term pollination money go broke from having to many dead hives. I myself would not show up for less than $200 a pop.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I bang my head against the wall some days... "I need your bees to pollinate my crop"... "I will be spraying for insects twice through the bloom." ??? "Bring them for free because you will benifet from me"...??

Nope...


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

They are standing in line,just for a place to set them. Stand back an let them have it.


----------



## Greg Helms (May 23, 2015)

Tell me where this triangle is as we are looking north valley Chico/
Paradise.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg Helms said:


> Tell me where this triangle is as we are looking north valley Chico/
> Paradise.


Its not far from there but the location you are speaking of comes with a wagon full of other issues.

For starters: You start parking on top of 100 year old yards and the folks in them are not going to react to kindly.

Up there the reaction will vary but from the rumors I've heard some of them don't bode well for the new guy unless you buy someone out.

In that case I'd choose the sunflower pollination as the better option if one would prefer to have the bees come back better than they went in.


----------



## Greg Helms (May 23, 2015)

To clarify we are looking to buy and not particularly in that area. I do thank you for your helpful advice.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg Helms said:


> To clarify we are looking to buy and not particularly in that area. I do thank you for your helpful advice.



Have not seen many people wanting to sell recently. Even the old guys are sticking it out "just a few more years" as the $ are bigger than they have ever been.

If you are looking to buy an old established outfit out be prepared to pull out a very fat wallet. I remember days when someone would bail at $50 and the yards came with it.

Right now anyone would be nuts to part for less than $300 where the "yards" may or may not be "in the package."


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, and all of those beefy locked gates weren't put up to help the steel industry.....
....or the steal industry!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Greg Helms said:


> Tell me where this triangle is as we are looking north valley Chico/
> Paradise.


Chico/ Paradise area very crowded seems to be a yard on every open field


----------



## Greg Helms (May 23, 2015)

Yes I do recall the days of 50 dollar hives, in fact sad to say but thats when I sold in order to go back to graduate school. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg,

I'm sure most on here over the age of 20 have made similar moves. Don't punish yourself with "what ifs" about having sold those bees. An investment made to better yourself ( as I'm sure you made regarding grad school) does not always pay back right away and most often not in $. 

A similar case in my situation is the $ spend to obtain my pilots certificate. A lot of money with the current ROI in measurable quantities very low. As for helping increase my fortitude level it has been an extreme success. 

Getting back in right now is very expensive. If I was to advise one thing and one thing only it would be that whatever you don't borrow the money. If honey goes to a buck and the Chinese and Indians get into a war and the price of almonds drops 50% you will be toast if you are on the hook at $300.


----------

